# Vols "Most Overrated" Team in the SEC??



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

Hmmmm... This just might push Bucky over the Edge... 



> "The Vols might be really good this season. They might win the SEC East. These things definitely fall within the realm of possibility. It's just, this is the same Tennessee team that hasn't beaten Florida since 2004 and hasn't won against Georgia in Athens since 2006. It's also 3-13 against ranked teams under Butch Jones, so while I see the potential, I'm still approaching with caution."





> "Despite all of the hype, Tennessee will lose just the right number of games to fall short of the SEC East title. I'll believe in the Vols when I see it."



http://www.knoxnews.com/sports/vols...ols-most-overrated-team-in-sec-391051191.html


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

Ah now. UT is going to win it all#


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

the ut rhetoric is just ridiculous. they have not proven anything on the field. honestly, it is not far fetched for me to come on here and say bama grinds it out like last season and wins another nc. very likely to happen. just cant say the same with ut. no proof to support that claim. i think they easily lose 3-4 games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the ut rhetoric is just ridiculous. they have not proven anything on the field. honestly, it is not far fetched for me to come on here and say bama grinds it out like last season and wins another nc. very likely to happen. just cant say the same with ut. no proof to support that claim. i think they easily lose 3-4 games.



The Vols don't get that part.. They think they are a "Powerhouse" in college football and Butch Jones is 3-13 against ranked teams! 3-13!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2016)

The vols would have been better off under the radar but Butch and his office chair have gotten hot. He needs this hype but it's risky. Now it's win it all or bust for the flaka addict head coach. If the vols lose 3 or 4 it will be a epic melt down of the hillbilly fan base. There will be men divorcing their sisters and cousins divorcing cousins. Families will be ruined....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

kirby will break their will this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> kirby will break their will this year.



I'm not so sure Kirby will break any teams will but his own. But I think in 2 or 3 years he will.......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

I am a wait n see fan. Returning all but 3 starters on d and 2 on o gives me hope that the same guys that played right with 2 playoff teams and had a lead within the last 2 min of the game have gained more experience and can take the next step. Also with the addition of shoop I think he will sure up those d probs we had late in 3 games last year. I get the hesitancy as we havnt had consistent wins in years but I think we get to Atlanta this year. Unless they just lay an egg or we have 3-4 key guys get injured (I can use the same excuse ga fans used with chubb). IF they lose 3-4 games Jones may get run off for real. If you have kids who can play with anyone on the schedule and you cant coach em up to get them wins then get someone else who can coach em up. We shall see though how it all plays out. Im just glad we are almost within a week of football being here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im just glad we are almost within a week of football being here.



I think we all are!!


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said...

Unless they just lay an egg or we have 3-4 key guys get injured (I can use the same excuse ga fans used with chubb).

I never used losing Chubb to a season ending injury on a field that is completely subpar for football as an excuse. The reason for Georgia's struggles were on the offensive side though. That so called OC was pathetic at best.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I am a wait n see fan. Returning all but 3 starters on d and 2 on o gives me hope that the same guys that played right with 2 playoff teams and had a lead within the last 2 min of the game have gained more experience and can take the next step. Also with the addition of shoop I think he will sure up those d probs we had late in 3 games last year. I get the hesitancy as we havnt had consistent wins in years but I think we get to Atlanta this year. Unless they just lay an egg or we have 3-4 key guys get injured (I can use the same excuse ga fans used with chubb). IF they lose 3-4 games Jones may get run off for real. If you have kids who can play with anyone on the schedule and you cant coach em up to get them wins then get someone else who can coach em up. We shall see though how it all plays out. Im just glad we are almost within a week of football being here.



in all honesty i was never worried about the ut game last year. not one bit. i wont be this year either. Saban owns the vols. we have better players, coaches and a home game at Bryant Denny North.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> in all honesty i was never worried about the ut game last year. not one bit. i wont be this year either. Saban owns the vols. we have better players, coaches and a home game at Bryant Denny North.



Troll


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> toyota4x4h said...
> 
> Unless they just lay an egg or we have 3-4 key guys get injured (I can use the same excuse ga fans used with chubb).
> 
> I never used losing Chubb to a season ending injury on a field that is completely subpar for football as an excuse. The reason for Georgia's struggles were on the offensive side though. That so called OC was pathetic at best.



Many ppl have used that as to why we beat yall and the only reason why we beat yall. Its all good I don't really care we got the W. Btw the field didn't cause that injury. Granted late in the year particularly in November that field was a mess. They apparently tore it all up and redid it we'll see.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think we all are!!





slayer agreeing with a vol




im getting outta the house now and going fishing before the earthquake hits 



seriously,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Many ppl have used that as to why we beat yall and the only reason why we beat yall. Its all good I don't really care we got the W. Btw the field didn't cause that injury. Granted late in the year particularly in November that field was a mess. They apparently tore it all up and redid it we'll see.



The only reason the Vols beat us was due to bad coaching. Period!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer agreeing with a vol



Heck, I have too! That's the only way I'll be able to watch the Vols blow it again this year!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer agreeing with a vol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its almost zero hour. You agree with me too! Football is nearly a week away. I can almost taste it or maybe that's the beers ill be consuming. I feel the cool fall breeze already!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

partly cloudy and 55 degrees right now. Striper bit is going to be off the chain today.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm... This just might push Bucky over the Edge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not the SAME team that lost to Fla since 04. This is the team that has lost to them by 1 point the past 2 years. 

This team is also 1-1 against GA, where GA has gotten lucky the past 2 of the last 3 years.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> partly cloudy and 55 degrees right now. Striper bit is going to be off the chain today.



Why are you in cali? I knew there was something wrong with ya. Bandwagon bama when they got good bandwagon cali when they leagalize wacky grass.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Why are you in cali? I knew there was something wrong with ya. Bandwagon bama when they got good bandwagon cali when they leagalize wacky grass.



see avatar. my morning view.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This is not the SAME team that lost to Fla since 04. This is the team that has lost to them by 1 point the past 2 years.



Oh, did Butch finally change the team name? Let me guess your new team name.. Something like.. University of "Only in your dreams".. "For the LOVE of God, we need to Win".. "Desperation".. 

I personally like the University of "Vols Suck".. That name actually fits you better.

Just for you Buck..


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Many ppl have used that as to why we beat yall and the only reason why we beat yall. Its all good I don't really care we got the W. Btw the field didn't cause that injury. Granted late in the year particularly in November that field was a mess. They apparently tore it all up and redid it we'll see.



You are out of your mind if you don't think that Kneeland stadium field had nothing to do with Chubb's injury. What about JSW?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

From what ive seen on replay his foot got stuck and his weight/momentum extended his knee beyond normal function. Freak accident. I don't know who jsw is


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

I just went and watched it again. Combo of his foot being stuck/not slipping and his weight at the angle it was/over his body and forward just kicked his knee out in opposite direction its supposed to go. Not field related or opposing player related. Freak. You can get that same injury on any field if its meant to be.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only reason the Vols beat us was due to bad coaching. Period!



Got outplayed


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This is not the SAME team that lost to Fla since 04. This is the team that has lost to them by 1 point the past 2 years.
> 
> This team is also 1-1 against GA, where GA has gotten lucky the past 2 of the last 3 years.



So, you're telling me this is the team that will lose to the Gata?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, did Butch finally change the team name? Let me guess your new team name.. Something like.. University of "Only in your dreams".. "For the LOVE of God, we need to Win".. "Desperation"..
> 
> I personally like the University of "Vols Suck".. That name actually fits you better.
> 
> Just for you Buck..


Same means no change.  He didn't say team name,  he clearly said same team.  Not same players,  or coaches. Therefore,  is not the same team


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> You are out of your mind if you don't think that Kneeland stadium field had nothing to do with Chubb's injury. What about JSW?



Did you even watch the game?  It was how he landed.  Youtube is your friend


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

blatant and intentional targeting causing chubb injury by vol player.


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Did you even watch the game?  It was how he landed.  Youtube is your friend



Yeah I watched the game. Field conditions played a part


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> Yeah I watched the game. Field conditions played a part



 Whatever you say boss! Its on slow mo on youtube go rewatch. I thought the whole point of a field was to allow for sure footing? His foot didn't slip at all so I don't see what youre seeing. If he had been running and his foot slipped and he tore an Achilles or acl then the field would have contributed. Point me in the direction that your looking on this subject. And whos jsm


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Same means no change.  He didn't say team name,  he clearly said same team.  Not same players,  or coaches. Therefore,  is not the same team



Call it what you want, but Tennessee.. The University of Tennessee. The Same Orange jumpsuit wearing trashy Vols will be taking the field this year as the ones that have only won 3 out of the last 30 games against ranked teams.. The same Vols that haven't done squat in over a decade! The same Vols that are SO desperate for a winning season they will do ANYTHING to keep their players on the field.

Funny how you say streaks don't matter but yet you bring up "beating USCe 2 times in a row".. 

The Vols suck and will continue to SUCK until they do more than win "Moral" victories! 

But if we listen to YOU, the Vols are a Powerhouse in college football and are destined to win the National Championship.. Get REAL!


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

Justin Scott Wesley

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/scott-wesley-on-tennessees-field-turf-its-bad


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Ahh no doubt his was field related only. But just bec his wasn't a contact play like chubbs doesn't mean chubbs was field related. Again what in the replays leads you to believe it was a bad field? Ill admit late into the season last year that place was horrible but they supposedly have it fixed and it wont be getting chewed up as much.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Whatever you say boss! Its on slow mo on youtube go rewatch. I thought the whole point of a field was to allow for sure footing? His foot didn't slip at all so I don't see what youre seeing. If he had been running and his foot slipped and he tore an Achilles or acl then the field would have contributed. Point me in the direction that your looking on this subject. And whos jsm



You should really google "poor field conditions at Neyland"... This subject has come up a lot in the past and multiple teams complain about how crappy the field is.

North Texas was actually making fun of it.. 
https://www.seccountry.com/tennesse...nessee-about-neyland-stadium-field-conditions


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ahh no doubt his was field related only. But just bec his wasn't a contact play like chubbs doesn't mean chubbs was field related. Again what in the replays leads you to believe it was a bad field? Ill admit late into the season last year that place was horrible but they supposedly have it fixed and it wont be getting chewed up as much.




http://tennessee.247sports.com/Bolt/Vols-working-to-improve-field-conditions-40949374


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

That field has a history of tearing knees for everyone who plays on it including Tenn. Chubb's injury probably was not field related as it was contact to bring him down and he didn't want to go down. Didn't Keith Marshall also blow his out there? Oklahoma raised some cane as well a couple seasons ago.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> That field has a history of tearing knees for everyone who plays on it including Tenn. Chubb's injury probably was not field related as it was contact to bring him down and he didn't want to go down. Didn't Keith Marshall also blow his out there? Oklahoma raised some cane as well a couple seasons ago.



That field has been an issue for years! The Dawgs have lost many of knee's in that place along with several other teams. 

What do you expect when you play in a dump!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Most of the knee injuries there are contact injuries like marshals. You can have the best real or fake grass in the world and if a 200lb guy gets your knee at the right time when all your weights planted on it itll snap. Chubbs was a freak injury coulda happned to anyone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow 3-13 against ranked teams


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow kirbys record is zero wins against ranked teams. Call me after he proves himself.


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Wow kirbys record is zero wins against ranked teams. Call me after he proves himself.



You will probably get a call after the UNC game then.  They are ranked


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

One game proves it to you!?! Youre easy to please! Its funny how yall can be so optimistic about a guy with zero wins as a head coach but we cant about a guy with a 71-44 career hc record? I mean you guys fired one of the best coaches in sec history. Do yall think smart will be the next saban seriously?


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

Since Tennessee is going to win the SEC and Natty, what's up with this?


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

Shouldn't every game be sold out since y'all are winning it all? toyota, Buck.... ?????


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> One game proves it to you!?! Youre easy to please! Its funny how yall can be so optimistic about a guy with zero wins as a head coach but we cant about a guy with a 71-44 career hc record? I mean you guys fired one of the best coaches in sec history. Do yall think smart will be the next saban seriously?



Well one game will prove he can win against a ranked team. I suspect you will have a different opinion within 3 years for sure. 

And if you think a 59% winning record is all that you are easily pleased.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> One game proves it to you!?! Youre easy to please! Its funny how yall can be so optimistic about a guy with zero wins as a head coach but we cant about a guy with a 71-44 career hc record? I mean you guys fired one of the best coaches in sec history. Do yall think smart will be the next saban seriously?



Butch is 21-17 since coming to Tennessee and 10-14 in the Conference..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> Well one game will prove he can win against a ranked team. I suspect you will have a different opinion within 3 years for sure.
> 
> And if you think a 59% winning record is all that you are easily pleased.



Fair enough. We shall see. Im just basing my opinions on past sabanites who tried their hand at the hc job. He may be great he may be a muschamp who knows! Lets check kirbsters record after 4 years in the sec and 10 years total hc and see how he does. He may be way better or the same yall have no idea.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> Shouldn't every game be sold out since y'all are winning it all? toyota, Buck.... ?????



It will be and same as last year they will sell out every home game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

I cant wait for football and am so excited im gonna watch the uga game next Saturday! I may have on tar heel blue but Ill be watching!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Wow kirbys record is zero wins against ranked teams. Call me after he proves himself.



I sure will. 


Post up your number.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I cant wait for football and am so excited im gonna watch the uga game next Saturday! I may have on tar heel blue but Ill be watching!



I figured pink would be a better color for someone that's afraid of planes, trains and buses.. 

And you'll be watching the UGA cause deep down, you are a UGA fan.. Heck, you've already attended more UGA games than UT games.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I sure will.
> 
> 
> Post up your number.



Ask slayer he was supposed to come by and pay his rent on the trailer hes been using since the game last year. Havnt seen him in awhile im afraid him n 6 ran off to cali for you know what.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I sure will.
> 
> 
> Post up your number.



Yeah, please!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ask slayer he was supposed to come by and pay his rent on the trailer hes been using since the game last year. Havnt seen him in awhile im afraid him n 6 ran off to cali for you know what.



Nah, no hiding for me.. I live up in Braselton in a really nice house. Would make your's look like a shack! Heck, my truck would make your house look like a shack!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I figured pink would be a better color for someone that's afraid of planes, trains and buses..
> 
> And you'll be watching the UGA cause deep down, you are a UGA fan.. Heck, you've already attended more UGA games than UT games.



This is true. Probably 20 uga games to 3 UT games lol. I cant really remember most of the uga game though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> This is true. Probably 20 uga games to 3 UT games lol. I cant really remember most of the uga game though.




No worries, if you would have went to more UT games, you would be doing your best to forget them..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No worries, if you would have went to more UT games, you would be doing your best to forget them..



I do remember seeing ol Ainge n company lay 55 on yuns in Athens! What a great night!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I do remember seeing ol Ainge n company lay 55 on yuns in Athens! What a great night!



It was 51 and you had to go back 10 years to remember a meaningful game you saw UT play!!

Kind of like the 51 we hung on you just a few years back..

And whats funny is we've both hung 51 on each other which is the highest score for either of us in the rival.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Naw I saw us beat yall in person last year which has been my fav college football game ive seen in person to date. My fav game I saw in Athens are harder to pick out. The Colorado game was cool seein the buffalo. Bpise game was great. Night auburn game ending was great. So many and so much booze consumed.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> blatant and intentional targeting causing chubb injury by vol player.



From a waist tackle? You might need to get back to boy scout camp


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2016)

Got to beat UNC first. At this point I am not saying that is a given. We will see. I am not basing CKS's future on this game win or lose. Call me in 3 years. Might even be still around. Although these years are moving on by dang fast.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> Yeah I watched the game. Field conditions played a part



Only dirty hit in that game was put on Shy Tuttle. Some of you UGA fans are about as pathetic as that dirty play. 

Y'all are the only ones who have mentioned it being dirty or the FIELD. What a reach.  I'm sure the media would have called dirty. We all know UT was not the media darlings last year


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Call it what you want, but Tennessee.. The University of Tennessee. The Same Orange jumpsuit wearing trashy Vols will be taking the field this year as the ones that have only won 3 out of the last 30 games against ranked teams.. The same Vols that haven't done squat in over a decade! The same Vols that are SO desperate for a winning season they will do ANYTHING to keep their players on the field.
> 
> Funny how you say streaks don't matter but yet you bring up "beating USCe 2 times in a row"..
> 
> ...


Psh. I didn't mention a streak against USC Jr. You just did that.  Once again bending things in your favor trying to make others look stupid.  You can probably manipulate your wife and child,  but most here see through you. 

I mentioned SC as a ranked team.  

Do streaks matter?  Only to the fans for bragging rights.  These players had nothing to do with those teams. This is team 120, not 113.

Hey we had a 7 year streak on Bama, did it matter?  No

Yall had 4 on us,  did it matter? No

Yeah,  I'm the only one claiming success for the VOLS this year. That's why the coaches poll has them at 10 and AP at 9.. I know,  I know polls don't matter.  But I bet if UGA was a top 10 team,  you'd like the hype then. We can play with anyone,  proved it last year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> From a waist tackle? You might need to get back to boy scout camp



you just nailed that crank bait


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

oh, forgot. daily volsux for nasty, 4x4 and even joepuppy if he is around.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should really google "poor field conditions at Neyland"... This subject has come up a lot in the past and multiple teams complain about how crappy the field is.
> 
> North Texas was actually making fun of it..
> https://www.seccountry.com/tennesse...nessee-about-neyland-stadium-field-conditions




We've got a new field note buddy, problem solved.  These guys have played football all their life.  You think they've never played on a bad field? Everyone else has been fine


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> Shouldn't every game be sold out since y'all are winning it all? toyota, Buck.... ?????



The majority are.  Don't think anyone is very interested in seeing us beat on Appy


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> Well one game will prove he can win against a ranked team. I suspect you will have a different opinion within 3 years for sure.
> 
> And if you think a 59% winning record is all that you are easily pleased.



Got to start somewhere.  You can't rebuild what happened to us in a year.  His stamp is on the team.  The roster is full of his players, the team is heading in the right direction. Butch has been successful everywhere he's coached.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Butch is 21-17 since coming to Tennessee and 10-14 in the Conference..



See my post above.  Look what he inherited. Look where he has us. Common since. Comparing then and now is pointless. It's like looking at land before your house is built and saying it's all woods and grass.

There's a reason we used the brick by brick slogan.  We had to rebuild. The foundation has been set, the walls went up last year,  time to put the roof on this year.  Have you not ever worked up to anything? Been promoted,  built something,  started a savings account, cooked food, had a collection, built a car,  QDM, or anything? Have some common sense


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Fair enough. We shall see. Im just basing my opinions on past sabanites who tried their hand at the hc job. He may be great he may be a muschamp who knows! Lets check kirbsters record after 4 years in the sec and 10 years total hc and see how he does. He may be way better or the same yall have no idea.



They will compare him to Butch and crown him King. Acting like Butch started with the same loaded team.  Kirby has a head start already.  Not to mention the clout Bama gave him


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you just nailed that crank bait



No. I've seen everything from a dirty hit, low hit, late hit/out of bounds. Now it's the field.  It's pathetic


----------



## bulldawgborn (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The majority are.  Don't think anyone is very interested in seeing us beat on Appy



 
you guaranteeing a win over App State?  I would love for the hounddoggies to phone that one in and exposed right of the bat.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah, no hiding for me.. I live up in Braselton in a really nice house. Would make your's look like a shack! Heck, my truck would make your house look like a shack!



How do you know what kind of house he lives in? You know he's a local celebrity who hit the 43 mill jackpot a couple years ago,  right? Lol Jk

I've got commercial property tilting close to 7 figures, then advertising that draws more than what most make in a month. And a job mowing the trailer park, but you don't see me on here bragging about nothing.  It's not flattering. You show time and time again how classless you are.  I don't know who your trying to show out for,  or competing with on this site. It's one thing to be proud,  but another to try and put less fortunate people down and act like your God's gift to mankind.  Your so repulsive


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Close yalls eyes for a min..now imagine a team who's returning all but 3 starters on the whole team. A team that had a rb who gained over 1k yards. A 2 year starting qb. Lost to 2 playoff teams and had the lead with under 2min in a 3rd game against the eventual sec east champ. Now imagine that team is uga. Preseason top 3 and not overrated.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2016)

Glad to know CKS took over a loaded team. Yall been telling us for year we were no good.


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No worries, if you would have went to more UT games, you would be doing your best to forget them..



Oh my.


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> From a waist tackle? You might need to get back to boy scout camp



Late hit out of bounds?


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Only dirty hit in that game was put on Shy Tuttle. Some of you UGA fans are about as pathetic as that dirty play.
> 
> Y'all are the only ones who have mentioned it being dirty or the FIELD. What a reach.  I'm sure the media would have called dirty. We all know UT was not the media darlings last year



Even after your cry baby coach sent video to the commissioner that was found false


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The majority are.  Don't think anyone is very interested in seeing us beat on Appy



But but if you win it all like you profess, there should not be an empty seat in the house and that even goes for the road games


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Got to start somewhere.  You can't rebuild what happened to us in a year.  His stamp is on the team.  The roster is full of his players, the team is heading in the right direction. Butch has been successful everywhere he's coached.



See Browning's post on Booch's SEC record. Yeah it's his players and if he doesn't win it all, he failed


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They will compare him to Butch and crown him King. Acting like Butch started with the same loaded team.  Kirby has a head start already.  Not to mention the clout Bama gave him



Sounds like someone is crying over spilled milk


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yawn.... Horns, you try too hard


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yawn.... Horns, you try too hard



Don't have to try. You throw it down the middle and people hit it out of the park.


----------



## antharper (Aug 24, 2016)

This is an interesting thread , some of y'all have got to be married to each other !!! GO DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Close yalls eyes for a min..now imagine a team who's returning all but 3 starters on the whole team. A team that had a rb who gained over 1k yards. A 2 year starting qb. Lost to 2 playoff teams and had the lead with under 2min in a 3rd game against the eventual sec east champ. Now imagine that team is uga. Preseason top 3 and not overrated.



Close your eyes for a 2nd... The Vols are still looking for a good season. A 10 win season.. Something you've yet to do for over a decade..

Now open them and come down to reality!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yawn.... Horns, you try too hard



And you do what Vols do.. Cross your fingers and hope for more "Moral" victories... Cause you don't do it on the field.

You do know we play 4qtrs....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2016)

I think anything less than being in the SECCG will be a failure. Never seen a team with as much hype as this one in the last 5 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2016)

It UT does good my Hat is off too them. But do you mind if us lesser teams still play the season or should we just go ahead and insert them in the Conference Championship game, regardless of what happens?


----------



## Amoo (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No. I've seen everything from a dirty hit, low hit, late hit/out of bounds. Now it's the field.  It's pathetic



Man 6, you didn't even have to set the hook on that one.  He just jumped right into the cooler and flopped his way into the ice chest for ya.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 24, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Never seen a team with as much hype as this one in the last 5 years.



Last year's Auburn team would like to have a word with you about this.  We all know how that turned out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Last year's Auburn team would like to have a word with you about this.  We all know how that turned out.



Yeah, but at least Auburn has done some things in the last 10 years unlike the sorry Vols.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, but at least Auburn has done some things in the last 10 years unlike the sorry Vols.









   ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 31, 2016)

Horns said:


> Shouldn't every game be sold out since y'all are winning it all? toyota, Buck.... ?????



Season tickets are sold out. Appy state being a Thursday night game won't draw as big of a crowd. Remember, Neyland seat's 102,455. About 10k more than the dawg house.  I wouldn't be surprised if it does sell out though


----------



## Horns (Aug 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Season tickets are sold out. Appy state being a Thursday night game won't draw as big of a crowd. Remember, Neyland seat's 102,455. About 10k more than the dawg house.  I wouldn't be surprised if it does sell out though



Since y'all are title contenders, you are supposed to sell out every game. Regardless of Thursday night or a powerhouse team like Appy State. I also know that y'all can put 10,000 more cockroaches in there than our good Dawg fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Season tickets are sold out. Appy state being a Thursday night game won't draw as big of a crowd. Remember, Neyland seat's 102,455. About 10k more than the dawg house.  I wouldn't be surprised if it does sell out though



There are other things to do in Georgia. Tennessee not so much.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 1, 2016)

Amoo said:


> ?



That has not been the case when Auburn plays Florida there though has it...... Auburn has won the last 3 at home against the Gators including 2001 when the Gators were ranked #1 and beating them in 2006  when they won the National Championship


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2016)

just got a pm. slayer is cranking up his meme machine again.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Close yalls eyes for a min..now imagine a team who's returning all but 3 starters on the whole team. A team that had a rb who gained over 1k yards. A 2 year starting qb. Lost to 2 playoff teams and had the lead with under 2min in a 3rd game against the eventual sec east champ. Now imagine that team is uga. Preseason top 3 and not overrated.



I see you watched _A Time To Kill_ recently.  You know, eventually, you have to actually win one of those close games, right?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I see you watched _A Time To Kill_ recently.  You know, eventually, you have to actually win one of those close games, right?



I havnt watched recently but its one of those movies that you just remember certain lines. Like no crying in baseball. Yes I know this and hope they turn the corner with the new d cord hire who was brought in specifically to fix the reason we lost 3 games. We shall see!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2016)

Dang Horns. What do you know. The stadium is sold out after all.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 1, 2016)

right now, Ten RC ain't lookin so good!


----------



## Horns (Sep 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dang Horns. What do you know. The stadium is sold out after all.



Sure are putting on a good show for them Booch boy


----------



## srb (Sep 1, 2016)

Maybe South Carolina is overrated ::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 2, 2016)

That game tonight was probably the worse game I've ever witnessed. Only loss the game Becuse a freshman kicker missed a couple kicks. They should have lost. Only were able to get first downs and a touchdown on a fumble recovery. They were favorited by 3 touchdowns. Extremely over hyped. Extremely embarrassing for the vols


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> There's a reason we used the brick by brick slogan.  We had to rebuild. The foundation has been set, the walls went up last year,  time to put the roof on this year.  Have you not ever worked up to anything? Been promoted,  built something,  started a savings account, cooked food, had a collection, built a car,  QDM, or anything? Have some common sense



Looks like a few walls fell down after last night's debut.. Heck, I think that foundation you talk about cracked last night! 

I think the common sense you also talk about hit you right between the eyes last night!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah,  I'm the only one claiming success for the VOLS this year. That's why the coaches poll has them at 10 and AP at 9.. I know,  I know polls don't matter.  But I bet if UGA was a top 10 team,  you'd like the hype then. We can play with anyone,  proved it last year.



Problem is... It's not last year and the Polls just showed you why they mean nothing.. 

APP state..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the ut rhetoric is just ridiculous. they have not proven anything on the field. honestly, it is not far fetched for me to come on here and say bama grinds it out like last season and wins another nc. very likely to happen. just cant say the same with ut. no proof to support that claim. i think they easily lose 3-4 games.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2016)

With all the hype heading into the season, will Butch be gone, if they lose 3 or more games?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> With all the hype heading into the season, will Butch be gone, if they lose 3 or more games?



Nope. A half mill raise after 2015 along with a contract extension puts him in the 4 million dollar club till 2020.
It remains to be seen whether the App State game was an aberration or a sign of a monumental failure of player development as the season moves along.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. A half mill raise after 2015 along with a contract extension puts him in the 4 million dollar club till 2020.
> It remains to be seen whether the App State game was an aberration or a sign of a monumental failure of player development as the season moves along.



Ask Fulmer how that goes. He won the East, contact extension, then forced to retire the next year


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2016)

Butch aint going nowhere anytime soon.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Butch aint going nowhere anytime soon.



I dunno.  He has a bad season.  We're getting a new AD, maybe he'll want to put his stamp on the program early? 

I'd like to get Bobby Petrino lol

Heck maybe Apps HC


----------

